# HEADS-UP: BIG Woodmizer at discount in WV area



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm in the market for an LT10 because I'm poor.
Some of you may be rich and similarly in the market.
Head's up on the WV CL:

http://charlestonwv.craigslist.org/grd/2644804225.html

Woodmizer Sawmill LT40 304 925-4213

For Sale - $16500 (United States)


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well if your poor and going for the LT 10, then im destitute and going for a chainsaw with a hadoc lumber maker and a 2×4…......enjoy…they are sweet machines….......grizz


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I always dreamt of having one of those….


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Griz, this one's way to sweet for my dreams. You can pick up the LT10 new for around $7K but any accessories add up quickly. The LT40 is pretty expensive new. Someone's getting a pretty sweet deal here.


----------

